# Where's the MSI x570 Tomahawk WiFi?



## R0H1T (Jun 8, 2020)

So looking to buy this board, strangely even after Steve did a review about 1.5 months back it's not launched, out of stock or way overpriced pretty much everywhere in the world. Any ideas if/when it'll be available, especially in India?


















						MSI X570 Tomahawk Motherboard Review
					

MSI's new Tomahawk is the most impressive X570 motherboard we've tested at the $200 price point and it deserves serious consideration if you're upgrading or building a...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 8, 2020)

No idea about india but my guess is covid messed up its launch and they decided to hold it back for the new XT chips or for around the B550 Launch.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 8, 2020)

Yeah the pandemic had a major impact, I'm hoping MSI don't launch it too much above the $200 price point that Steve suggested. It's just a great VFM & price gouging will kill its sales.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 8, 2020)

Yeah, originally I heard 200-210 usd but now it seems like it will be closer to 240 but who knows... Considering The Top tier B550 Boards are all priced a 240+ and nobody should be buying them over it I have a feeling Msi upped the price. 


Someone I did a build for last week got tired of waiting for it and went with the X570 Strix E instead.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 8, 2020)

if they price x570 tomahawk higher than 235 bucks it would be a mistake imo, at that point you might as well spend 40 more and get the b550 aorus master, which has the best vrm's on am4 lineup really


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 8, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> if they price x570 tomahawk higher than 235 bucks it would be a mistake imo, at that point you might as well spend 40 more and get the b550 aorus master, which has the best vrm's on am4 lineup really




The master has a really terrible M.2 arrangement with its pcie lanes though.... Cutting your GPU to x8 if you use all 3. So I would avoid it personally.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The master has a really terrible M.2 arrangement with its pcie lanes though.... Cutting your GPU to x8 if you use all 3. So I would avoid it personally.



I will never use more than one m.2 ever, pretty sure 90% of gamers only use 1 m.2 to be fair


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 8, 2020)

I must be in the minority My Ryzen system only uses m.2 storage...... I'm moving my intel system towards that as well.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I must be in the minority My Ryzen system only uses m.2 storage...... I'm moving my intel system towards that as well.



two rigs, 9900k, 3900x, and 2080 ti and titan XP.  yes homie, you are indeed the minority. lol

also i just have no need for more than 1 m.2


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I must be in the minority My Ryzen system only uses m.2 storage...... I'm moving my intel system towards that as well.


I bought a few 850 Pro's in 2014 that I'm planning to pass on to my grandchildren in 50 years.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 11, 2020)

I've put an order for this MB here in UK for £219.84, it was in stock a few days ago on multiple retailers but now it is gone...I guess it is in big demand


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 13, 2020)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I've put an order for this MB here in UK for £219.84, it was in stock a few days ago on multiple retailers but now it is gone...I guess it is in big demand



yep I saw it on newegg here in usa, was posted on reddit like "2hrs ago" a few days ago, so i clicked knowing it would sell out fast trying to get my order in and boom already sold out lol

congrats on getting your order in, cheers.


----------



## heinztvoert (Jun 19, 2020)

I found 1 on Amazon, ordered it.  Now the big question. I already have a ASUS Strix-e on the way (been 2 weeks and Courier has no idea where it is) so since I have all else and want to get my build going, I ordered the Tomahawk guaranteed by the 23 delivery. 

If by some miracle I get the Strix in, should i return and keep tomahawk? or vice versa?  Tomahawk seems to be the better board (VRM runs cooler than strix). Yet Strix has a couple more features (just not sure if worth the Big Premium - 2x money in Canada. 

Opinions?

CHeers


----------



## speedpc (Jun 30, 2020)

Newegg has the *MSI MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI AM4 Motherboard  in stock as of 6pm for $220.00 (shipped and Sold by Newegg)*


----------

